# Mini Winnie horse show with my daughter



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

It was rainy and gloomy and we were bored so we decided to have a horse show  It was cheesy and silly but so fun doing things I did as a kid with my little girl. I got to be the announcer...except for the jumping, she narrated that part hehe.


P9300437 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

She put the dressage rider on the jumper lol. 

P9300440 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


P9300441 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Our "rig" borrowed from her brother.

P9300444 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr



P9300447 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr

Ponyville ponies were invited for the fun 

P9300449 by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw! That's so cute =) I have some of those exact same little horses! I remember them being very popular when I was 13, you could find them anywhere and they came with more variety than the sets nowadays. 

Playing with the toy horses was fun. I still have all of mine a lot of them are Breyers we found at garage sales(excellent place for all kinds of toys!) =) I don't know wether I want to admit the last time I played with them was... hehe


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats so cute! lol. I am 14, but I still love playing resaurant!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's adorable. Reminds me of my days back when. I grew up playing with My Little Ponies and a larger form of Mini Whinnie's. I used to make them jump anything and I would build stables and Stadium Jumping Rings.

LOL, I would watch Spruce Meaddows on CBC and I would name all my horses and make them have competitions against one another, while comps at Spruce were going on.

Brings back memories  great pictures!


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG My Little Ponies was the shizz when I was a kid


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable! a spoiled little girl! look at all those horses. They kept me occupied for hours as a kid. Momma is training her well :wink:


----------



## vittoria della miniera (Oct 1, 2010)

AWW that is soooo cute, like my baby sister, except she puts her saddle on the couch and sits on it.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so cute!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Awww I love it!


----------

